# Death Wish Coffee



## Big_Fat_Dan (Aug 21, 2014)

Anyone sampled this or just a gimmick?

http://deathwishcoffee.com/products/1-pound-bag


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I think Scotford drinks that shit (shit being the operative word, imo)


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I like it. Most here will knock it without trying though. Pussies.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I don't care about the caffeine content but what does it actually taste like? Horrendous?


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I get rich carab and dark pungent fruits.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Durian?


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Not durian per sé, more like stewing apples.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I really encourage people to at least try it before snubbing.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

It sounds horrendous.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Anyone in the uk selling this, postage from USA makes it a non starter for me...


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Seriously I would like to give it a try. I've often taken roasts right to the edge (of charcoal).

Sometimes good, sometimes not so good.

Don't want a lot but if anyone else is having a 'go' keep me up to speed


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

£19/450g on Amazon.

Guess you would be gambling on roast date though.


----------



## Big_Fat_Dan (Aug 21, 2014)

That's where I see it Froggy, I have to say I'm tempted, just to say I've tried it.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Just asked the question on Amazon.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> £19/450g on Amazon.
> 
> Guess you would be gambling on roast date though.


In the interest of science and " trying " I'd split a bag ( 450 g ) of this with you if the cost wasn't ridiculous .


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Get some from scotford.

I don't really see the point in drinking something just for a massive caffeine hit/buzz. Would just take caffeine pills for that and drink something nice


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Get some from scotford.
> 
> I don't really see the point in drinking something just for a massive caffeine hit/buzz. Would just take caffeine pills for that. Or something more fun


Agree but I'd like to see what it tastes of


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> In the interest of science and " trying " I'd split a bag ( 450 g ) of this with you if the cost wasn't ridiculous .


Would be up for that, see what Amazon reply first though.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> Get some from scotford.
> 
> I don't really see the point in drinking something just for a massive caffeine hit/buzz. Would just take caffeine pills for that and drink something nice


I don't carry it all the time.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Here is Amazon reply to my 'when roasted' question

*Nothing on the package, its not as powerful as you would imagine, hot java lava is similar but tastes better, more a talking point than a quality coffee. *


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

ronsil said:


> Here is Amazon reply to my 'when roasted' question
> 
> *Nothing on the package, its not as powerful as you would imagine, hot java lava is similar but tastes better, more a talking point than a quality coffee. *


Lol.................


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

A couple of reviews:

http://caffeineandyou.com/does-death-wish-coffee-live-up-to-its-claims/

and

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/andy-campbell/death-wish-coffee-strongest-cup-in-the-world_b_2916150.html


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

I do find it funny in the world of food and drink how there is always this need to find the most esoteric, obscure weird stuff in the search for something that tasted good. Eggs buried in the ground for years and then dug up and eaten, birds nest soup, surstromming (putrid herring) and yes even in the search for a coffee with a distinct flavour we have......Kopi Luwak. One of the worlds most expensive varieties of coffee it can reach up to 150 USD per pound. It is made from coffee berry beans that have been defecated by Civets, small mammals native to Southeast Asia.

Hmm wonder what the tasting notes of that one are, and the aroma on the nose is?


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

People are always searching for the most... anything!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Pompeyexile said:


> I do find it funny in the world of food and drink how there is always this need to find the most esoteric, obscure weird stuff in the search for something that tasted good. Eggs buried in the ground for years and then dug up and eaten, birds nest soup, surstromming (putrid herring) and yes even in the search for a coffee with a distinct flavour we have......Kopi Luwak. One of the worlds most expensive varieties of coffee it can reach up to 150 USD per pound. It is made from coffee berry beans that have been defecated by Civets, small mammals native to Southeast Asia.


Balut has got to be the worst


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

Now that is disgusting. A fertilised egg with an almost completely formed chick inside. I can understand if someone is starving to death and all they can find is something like that and have to eat it to survive, but how the heck does it become the norm for a lot of people. Let's be honest how many of us would if offered one to try would say 'Yeh go on then I'll give it a go'?

But I guess one man's disgusting is another man's yum! I hate fish anything that comes from water (except cress) to me it all smells and tastes of rotting decay. I can't even eat a Birds Eye Cod fish finger or a prawn and as for crab.....the devil's food! Others though love all things fishy.

I love coffee I love to try different beans for the different tastes but I'm just not that curious to want to know what the flavour of something is that has been shat out of a cat's arse and have to pay a fortune for the privilege.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Pompeyexile said:


> Now that is disgusting. A fertilised egg with an almost completely formed chick inside. I can understand if someone is starving to death and all they can find is something like that and have to eat it to survive, but how the heck does it become the norm for a lot of people. Let's be honest how many of us would if offered one to try would say 'Yeh go on then I'll give it a go'?


I would liken it to the disgust of one culture being ok with eating a dog, and another not. Some cultures also eat insects and bugs which is horrifying to most westerners, but in a totally different culture its very normal.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Horse and rabbit for the more squeamish Brits too


----------



## dg7 (Mar 23, 2014)

And another one for the list,

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Casu_marzu

Sardinian maggot ridden cheese, the maggots jump up as you eat it:exit:

Dave


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Well even in 'the west' a well hung (no...) pheasant is deemed a delicacy and that is maggoty rotting flesh.

I often wonder, having been to HK, whether the 'real' Chinese food (duck tongue, crunchy frog, fish head soup, pork intestine on a stick, chicken feet etc) just started out as "all people could afford", progressed to " normal" and ended up being purchasable in restaurants by choice for the same price as a dish that westerners would enjoy? I was too chicken (no pun intended) and stuck to stuff I could identify but the answer has always interested me. And people here eat snails too.

I'd be happy to try this Deathwish stuff just out of curiosity, with a totally open mind. But the high caffeine content doesn't interest me per se. It just means you can have fewer cups before you feel sick, which is my experience of too much coffee.


----------

